# extremechat.tv



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

wollte mal fragen

seit langen gibt es die Möglichkeit aus dem Festnetz den 09005-Nummer anrufen, und nicht Telefongespräch führen sonder Video ansehen. Praktisch man ruft 09005_Nummer gibt Anschlusskennung und schaut Live-Video-Chat. Beispiel auf der Seite extremechat.tv oder cam4free.de

meine Frage ist, zahle ich dann 1,99 Euro pro Minute oder kommt noch was dazu ?
am Anfang des Gesprächs mir wurde gesagt, dass das Gespräch 1,99 pro Minute kostet.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Wie wärs mit AGB lesen?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

in AGBs stand nichts über Preis


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Solche Angebote sind immer ein gewisses _Abenteuer_. Aber wenn ein Preishinweis erfolgt ist, dann ist es doch eine ganz normale Dienstleistung. So wie Taxi fahren. Es sei denn, man würde durch eine Aussage wie "Rufen Sie kurz an, um ihr Passwort zu erhalten" gelockt und müsste dann ewig in der Leitung bleiben. So wie es hier aber beschrieben hat, ist es wohl "Pay By Call". Gibt es seit Jahren. Da war _die Abenteuer_ _noch in Nürnberg 
_Also: Preishinweis war da, alles klar.
_Nothing else matters!


_


----------



## Die schwarze Wilma (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Also ich bin bestimmt nicht blind, aber auf der cam4free-Webseite fehlt im Impressum, der Link befindet sich auf der Hauptseite ganz unten beim ICRA Hinweis, schon mal jeder Hinweis auf Domain und Seiteninhaber.
Und die Firma der ...chat.tv Domain sitzt als tschechische GmbH in Pilsen und benutzt für Emails eine ...ag.de Domain laut AGB und eine ag.com Domain im Impressum.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*



Die schwarze Wilma schrieb:


> Und die Firma der ...chat.tv Domain sitzt als tschechische GmbH in Pilsen


Manchmal ist es besser, für _Abenteuer_ das Land zu verlassen[...].
Firmenname Vodi*** hier eingeben:
http://portal.justice.cz/uvod/JusticeEN.aspx


----------



## Die schwarze Wilma (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

siehe auch bei ARES: http://wwwinfo.mfcr.cz/ares/ares.html.en

Auch mal hier schauen:

http://recom.onrc.ro (Tip: auch unter NEM international Impex schauen) 
oder hier: www.sec.gov.ph


Merkwürdig nur, daß ich nirgends ein Impressum mit den schönen Firmennamen Intermax AG und Vodix AG finden kann, man findet nur solche von der Inter Max Internet s.r.o oder der Vodixag s.r.o..

Dabei sollen doch beide AGs ihren Ursprung im Kanton / in der Stadt Zug in der Schweiz haben. 
Und was sagt das Handelregister www.hrazg.ch dazu ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

steht "Impex" für Import/Export?
und was soll ich bei sec.gov.ph finden?
(bitte PN, dazu müsstest Du Dich anmelden)

bei ares findet sich auch dateme s.r.o. (Identifikační číslo: 	280 03 047)
Gab es da Umfirmierungen, oder was ist mit den anderen Firmen passiert?

Ach nee, anders...

Obchodní firma:  BAYER N.-HANDEL, s.r.o. 
Zapsáno: 7.ledna 1999 Vymazáno: 4.října 2000
*INTER MAX INTERNET s.r.o. *
Zapsáno: 4.října 2000

Ja ja die Abenteur des XXX-Turist 



> Vodixag liefert *die nach jeweiligem Landesrecht des Produzenten zulässigen Angebote*, sollte Ihre Firma sich in einem anderen Land befinden oder anderen gesetzlichen Richtlinien unterliegen, haftet Vodixag nicht für das zur Verfügung gestellte Material.


 wir-wollen-nicht-bleiben-and-nothing-else-matters

aber ich bleibe dabei: Wo ist *für Endkunden* ein Problem? [edit: Hervorhebung zur Klarstellung]
Ich kenne keine deutsche Firma, die länger im Geschäft ist als die B*'s. Ob's an den besonderen Qualitäten liegt?


----------



## Die schwarze Wilma (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> steht "Impex" für Import/Export?



Ja.




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und was soll ich bei sec.gov.ph finden?



Die asiatischen Billiglohnarbeiter der Firma ?




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aber ich bleibe dabei: Wo ist für Endkunden ein Problem?



Solange es kein Problem gibt, ist das kein Problem.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine deutsche Firma, die länger im Geschäft ist als die B*'s. Ob's an den besonderen Qualitäten liegt?



1. Wenn man alles glaubt, was da so verbreitet wird.... 
Gut, es gibt ja auch Leute, die an den Osterhasen oder Kanal Telemedial glauben.
2. Ist halt ein Familienunternehmen (siehe auch mal die Teilnehmerliste u.a. Eurowebtainment), die können nix anderes.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*



Die schwarze Wilma schrieb:


> [...sec.gov.ph]
> Die asiatischen Billiglohnarbeiter der Firma ?


Zum Thema Philippinen empfehle ich Dir mal folgende Lektüre:
http://www.gov.ph/forum/thread.asp?rootID=35615&catID=13&page=5

Was daran interessant ist, darüber werde ich selbstredend kein Wort verlieren hier - nur so viel: Der Nürnberger Familienbetrieb ist hier nicht Thema  (wenn Du aber rauskriegst, wer/was das Thema ist, solltest Du Dich noch einmal diversen Teilnehmerlisten widmen, s.u.)



> Solange es kein Problem gibt, ist das kein Problem.


Ich stimme Dir zu, *strengstens auf das Thema "Preis" begrenzt*. Andere Themen könnten Themen sein. Nur nicht hier 


> 1. Wenn man alles glaubt, was da so verbreitet wird....
> Gut, es gibt ja auch Leute, die an den Osterhasen oder Kanal Telemedial glauben.


 Ich glaube alles, was man auf Malle erzählt. Selbst dann, wenn ich es gar nicht höre. Ich ziehe nur andere Schlüsse. Ein Orakelspruch, das.


> 2. Ist halt ein Familienunternehmen (siehe auch mal die Teilnehmerliste u.a. Eurowebtainment), die können nix anderes.


warum sollten sie etwas anderes machen? Pecunia non olet, sagte schon _Pecunia Non Olet_.

Und was diese ominösen "Teilnehmerlisten" angeht: Ich gestehe, dass ich seit 5 Jahren über diese Listen nachdenke. Sehr intensiv. Glaub mir. Wir können uns gerne darüber austauschen. Ach ja... Als ich vorhin geschrieben habe, dass die Nürnberger schon so lange im Biz sind, da hatte ich einen Artikel in AVN Online im Kopf (aus 2001: _The future is now!_). In dem wird auch eine andere Firma erwähnt, eine tschechische Firma. Mitherausgeber von Teilnehmerlisten, zusammen mit den Österreichern.

Wir sollten uns mal privat austauschen, Du scheinst ja ein interessanter Mensch zu sein. Ich mag _Abenteuer_.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Zum Thema Philippinen empfehle ich Dir mal folgende Lektüre:
> http://www.gov.ph/forum/thread.asp?rootID=35615&catID=13&page=5]



Diese Art Billiglohnarbeiter meinte ich nicht.




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ach ja... Als ich vorhin geschrieben habe, dass die Nürnberger schon so lange im Biz sind, da hatte ich einen Artikel in AVN Online im Kopf (aus 2001: _The future is now!_). In dem wird auch eine andere Firma erwähnt, eine tschechische Firma. Mitherausgeber von Teilnehmerlisten, zusammen mit den Österreichern.]



Ersteres würde ich etwa im Jahr 2000 fixieren, nach meiner Erinnerung, keinesfalls vorher.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal privat austauschen, Du scheinst ja ein interessanter Mensch zu sein. Ich mag _Abenteuer_.



Schlingel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Kannst mich gerne auch Sittenstrolch nennen. Ich bin aber im Herzen _lauter(n)_.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

wir können ja gemeinsam diesen Thread lesen und dann dort weiter diskutieren. Anmelden müsstest Du Dich da aber auch.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=147931#post147931


----------



## Die schwarze Wilma (15 April 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Ein Fürst macht noch keinen Kreuz-König.


Grüße 

Wilma


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New web based project in 2009:  *"Most-wanted Web Desperado playing cards"* (hosted in Venezuela)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*

Apropos Intermax - kann jmd bestätigen, dass Herr R*F* (ehemals Dustweb Inc, Las Vegas, Suntainment SL, Spanien) Marketingleiter der Intermax ist/war?


----------



## Die Schwarze Wilma (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: extremechat.tv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Apropos Intermax - kann jmd bestätigen, dass Herr R*F* (ehemals Dustweb Inc, Las Vegas, Suntainment SL, Spanien) Marketingleiter der Intermax ist/war?




Mein Freund, siehe und verstehe: http://www.vid***heken-vodcash.de/kontakt.php

Grüße 

Wilma


----------------

New web based project in 2009: "Most-wanted Web Desperado playing cards" (hosted in Venezuela)


----------

